# Message notification from Marketplace



## Quadmaniac (Sep 9, 2013)

I am wondering how it is set up for notifying people of a message in the marketplace ? I just received a notification of an unread message from a week ago ? I would have assumed it would message me via email when it arrives like a PM ?


----------



## natasha5687 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> I am wondering how it is set up for notifying people of a message in the marketplace ? I just received a notification of an unread message from a week ago ? I would have assumed it would message me via email when it arrives like a PM ?



Mine have been coming in an email just like a PM would.  I havent noticed any lag.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2013)

Sadly many people overlook (spam/filter/etc) the original notification that a new message has been received...it is sent the moment you get the message.

the reminder is sent each week to all those who have not logged back in to read unread messages from the past week.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh ok I will check but I'm not sure why they would filter the notification but not the reminder ??? I'll log into hotmail to see.

Thanks

Gord

Edit : They filtered out the message from the user but not from TUG, I guess they sometimes filter our individual email addresses ? Thanks for the help!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2013)

its a constant struggle we face with emails being placed into spam....not just with classified messages but new member emails, renewals, etc etc.

simply amazes me that any legitimate email gets marked as spam given the amount of clearly obvious spam thats delivered to MY inbox every day and not filtered.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2013)

think that may be the topic of this weeks advice article....our mails going into spam is a huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 9, 2013)

Yahoo Spam Filter let these into my inbox


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 9, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Yahoo Spam Filter let these into my inbox



I can tell that the first one is spam but I don't see anthing in the others indicating they are spam.:hysterical:


----------

